# Proof of UAE Residency



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm a UAE resident and I'm getting married in my home country (Switzerland) in a few months. One of the administrative requirements is to have an official proof of residency (domicile) document. Where would I need to go in the UAE to obtain such a document?

Thanks


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

laocoon said:


> I'm a UAE resident and I'm getting married in my home country (Switzerland) in a few months. One of the administrative requirements is to have an official proof of residency (domicile) document. Where would I need to go in the UAE to obtain such a document?
> 
> Thanks


Here you go: Request for Issuing Tax Domicile Certificate


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Malbec said:


> Here you go: Request for Issuing Tax Domicile Certificate


Thanks a lot for that, *Malbec*.
Do you know if there's another, lighter form of domicile certificate available, as the one you referred me to is specifically for benefiting from double taxtion avoidance. My concern is not with taxes, I merely need a document confirming that I'm a UAE resident.

Thanks again.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

laocoon said:


> Thanks a lot for that, *Malbec*.
> Do you know if there's another, lighter form of domicile certificate available, as the one you referred me to is specifically for benefiting from double taxtion avoidance. My concern is not with taxes, I merely need a document confirming that I'm a UAE resident.
> 
> Thanks again.


Would not your Residency in the passport suffice?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's Switzerland.....the Swiss can be very.....ahem.....uptight.....about these things. If there's an official document then they want the official document, not a scan of a passport page.



LesFroggitts said:


> Would not your Residency in the passport suffice?


Perhaps contact the Swiss embassy/consulate and find out what's feasible?


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Would not your Residency in the passport suffice?


Interesting that you're mentioning that, *LesFroggitts*.
I will give it a try and report back. My only concern is that the Swiss require an "attestation de domicile" and domicile is of course slightly different from residency. I think what comes closest in English would be "proof of address".


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> It's Switzerland.....the Swiss can be very.....ahem.....uptight.....about these things. If there's an official document then they want the official document, not a scan of a passport page.


Indeed... 



TallyHo said:


> Perhaps contact the Swiss embassy/consulate and find out what's feasible?


That's a good idea, thanks for the tip *TallyHo*.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The normal "proof of resiedence" in Dubai is a copy of your Ejari and for Abu Dhabi it is the Tawtheek - both proof that you are the registered renter of a property.
This along with a copy of your residents ID card and visa stamp in passport should be enough to prove you are a resident of the UAE!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The normal "proof of resiedence" in Dubai is a copy of your Ejari and for Abu Dhabi it is the Tawtheek - both proof that you are the registered renter of a property.
> This along with a copy of your residents ID card and visa stamp in passport should be enough to prove you are a resident of the UAE!
> Cheers
> Steve


That's good to know and makes sense indeed. Thanks *Stevesolar*.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The normal "proof of residence" in Dubai is a copy of your Ejari and for Abu Dhabi it is the Tawtheek - both proof that you are the registered renter of a property.


I take it that Ejari is only available for 12-month rental contracts (and not for short-term rentals)?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Here you go:

https://www.eda.admin.ch/dubai

Call them/visit them. Get the answer straight from the expert, not an internet forum. 



laocoon said:


> I take it that Ejari is only available for 12-month rental contracts (and not for short-term rentals)?


Good luck with the wedding. By the way, do you know anything about trekking in the Swiss Alps, particularly from hut to hut?


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.eda.admin.ch/dubai
> 
> ...


Thanks *TallyHo*.
I'll send you a PM with some infos about trekking in Switzerland.


----------



## David568 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good day,

Were you able to find out where to get the official proof of residence letter?
I am in the same situation now except I will be marrying in Germany and I also need to provide the letter.

Thank you


----------

